# Pizza Please!



## btircuit (Apr 29, 2009)

I just couldn't wait to try a pepperoni pizza fatty.... and here she is!
This time I used thin sliced bacon and cooked it to 170 degrees. I gotta tell you that the flavor from this thing was outasite! It was like eating my favorite pizza only without the crust.
I forgot to add to the picture I used Old Bay and some red pepper flakes to kick it up.

OMG... I am HOOKED on theses things!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice job on the pizza fattie.  Looks really good


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks great bet it tasted even better


----------



## bigtrain74 (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks a lot better then the pizza fatty I attempted to make...


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a nice looking fattie alright.  Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## rivet (Apr 29, 2009)

Real nice looking fattie! They are addicting aren't they?


----------



## grothe (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats.....great job!
Looks delicious...


----------



## mtingwall (May 9, 2009)

Dude, I'm in. Looks awsome! Will have to make that bad boy too!


----------



## bassman (May 9, 2009)

The addiction has begun!  Congrats on the pizza fatty.  Looking great.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 9, 2009)

great looking pizza fattie. now whats next? Your hooked


----------



## fire it up (May 9, 2009)

And the fattie claims another victim.  Something that good how could you not be hooked?
Looks really good!


----------



## pignit (May 9, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## porked (May 10, 2009)

All I can say is NICE!


----------

